# ITT Games you love that no one else has played



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, ITT games that pretty much no one else has played.

As for me, Azumanga Daioh Advance and Ninja Cop are two pretty awesome GBA games. One Piece Going Baseball is fun, too, if you're a fan of the show. Also, Uniracers on the SNES is goddamn awesome.

So what are some games you love that pretty much zero people know about?


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2008)

Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri. 

'Nuff said.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Soldner X, Aquaria


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 5, 2008)

Trojan on NES.  The jam.  Some dude did a speed run on it.

Eliminator Boat Dual - The best 2 player racing game on NES.

Caveman Games - Party game for NES, the jam.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, all I had when I was a little kid was a Sega Genesis, a suicidal Game Gear (don't ask), then eventually a Sega Saturn, and lastly a GBC, so I have a few gems worth mentioning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*ToeJam and Earl 2: Panic on Funkotron (Gen)*:

Dunno if the TJ&E series is well known (everyone I know has no clue) but the 2nd game is my favorite of the bunch. Visually stunning, quirky characters, basic yet entertaining gameplay... I LOVED IT. This was actually the first game I played until I got (literally) sick. I remember having to walk away and lay down, felt like queasy shit. I read somewhere that this is on the Virtual Console? If so, you should all give it a try (but don't confuse it with the first one, I hated it).

*Vectorman (1 & 2) (Gen)*: 

Vectorman's side-scrolling, run-and-gun sweetness was the biggest action game with the best graphics I had seen back then. The levels were huge, the ability to morph into various forms was full of wewt, and the gradually increasing difficulty was something that me likey'd. Seriously, some of those last levels/bosses were near impossible but I never put the controller down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first one is on the VC, the second one is part of the Sonic Gems Collection.

*Dynamite Headdy (Gen)*:

Once again, I'm suckered in by bright, colorful levels and ridiculous character designs. The quirky gameplay (you were a bird that had a floating head that you could throw and control the direction it went in) and numerous power-ups (allowed you to change you head to do different things, hammer-head for instance) made it an instant classic for me. This one's on the VC too.

*World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck (Gen)*:

Ugh, nowadays I HATE licensed games but back then, they were a'ight. Dunno how I got a copy of this one (think a friend let me use it) but I ended up putting a bit of time into it. The storyline is lame, Donald is a douche as always, but the levels (and the game as a whole) were long and challenging, and that kept me playing. On a sidenote, I recently tried this one out again for the hell of it and I realized that it sucks now.

*The Lost Vikings (Gen)*:

Such a cool game and concept. You play as a team of three vikings, each one has a special ability that only he can do. One can run really fast, another is heavy and has a shield that protects, and the other guy can shoot arrows/projectiles if I remember correctly. You can only control one viking at a time leaving the other vikings inactive and vulnerable until you switch to them. The game used this gameplay style to create all sorts of puzzles and challenges, making for many different ways of reaching the end of a level. It was really fun but started get uber-hard near the last few levels.

*Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (GG)*: 

Don't know how many of you tried it on the Game Gear, but the levels were completely different. It was sweet (and the only time I've ever seen Sonic hang-glide and beat the shit out of baby chicks). This one's in Sonic Gems Collection too.

*Terminator 2 (GG)*:

Iono why I liked it, I just did.

*Clockwork Knight (Saturn)*:

Quirky game that had wonderful music and nice visuals. Storyline was kinda like Toy Story (toys come to life, evil toy steals some girl toy you like, you have a rival that wants to save the girl toy too so he can have a slice of dolly-ass). It was a nice game, wish I had a Saturn so I could try it again... On another sidenote, the names of the characters were hilarious to me, especially the main character. His name is _Sir Tongara de Pepperouchau III_ (Pepper for short). Pepperouchau has got to be the best name for a character I've ever seen, I can't say it without cracking up like a little girl.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Uniracers too.

Looney Tunes (GB) (the platformer one by Sunsoft)
Mickey Mania (SNES)
Lady Sia (GBA)
Spirits and Spells (GBA)
Space Squash (Virtual Boy) (Japanese release only)
Touch Detective (NDS)
Touch Detective 2 1/2 (NDS)
Drill Dozer (GBA) (though it's more known than others here)


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh man, I remember Mickey Mania, the crossing over of Mickey movies into the levels was sweet. Was the last level the _Prince and the Pauper_ one? I remember that I always got to that level and just ended up getting pwned...


----------



## nileyg (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 5 2008, 08:11 PM)]*Clockwork Knight (Saturn)*:
> 
> Quirky game that had wonderful music and nice visuals. Storyline was kinda like Toy Story (toys come to life, evil toy steals some girl toy you like, you have a rival that wants to save the girl toy too so he can have a slice of dolly-ass). It was a nice game, wish I had a Saturn so I could try it again... On another sidenote, the names of the characters were hilarious to me, especially the main character. His name is _Sir Tongara de Pepperouchau III_ (Pepper for short). Pepperouchau has got to be the best name for a character I've ever seen, I can't say it without cracking up like a little girl.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2008)

Frequency *(PSX)*
Half-Life *(PS2)*


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2008)

what's so unknown about ninja cop or uniracers ? 

The Red Star for xbox was a completed title that never saw store shelves, although it just came out for ps2 in april, good shit

Tony Hawk Beta for psx was pretty incredible at the time

I'll include Dream Mix: Tv World Fighters jap GC since probably few would imagine a real game pitting Optimus Prime, Bomberman, Simon Belmont and Solid Snake against each other.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Vectorman (1 & 2) (Gen):



Vectorman is goddamn awesome.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 5 2008, 07:25 PM)]Oh man, I remember Mickey Mania, the crossing over of Mickey movies into the levels was sweet. Was the last level the _Prince and the Pauper_ one? I remember that I always got to that level and just ended up getting pwned...



The Prince and the pauper was the last level, but it was split into three parts. The first part involved you finding the Pauper. The second Part involved finding the Prince. The third part involved climbing Pete's Tower and then defeating him. If you got a game over in the second or third part, you had to start over from the beginning of part one. Mickey Mania's Credits had one of my favourite video game quotes of all time. 

"If you liked this game, buy it twice!"

What we didn't see was the "please?" that should have gone after it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favourite level was running from the moose.


----------



## phoood (Jan 6, 2008)

EV Nova


----------



## nileyg (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(phoood @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> EV Nova


Played override a lot, but never tried nova. Any changes?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

I must add *Toy Story* for the *Sega Genesis* to the list. Ah memories, loved it...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

I only played the SNES version of Toy Story. I was indeed, a frickin awesome game


----------



## lagman (Jan 6, 2008)

*H.E.R.O
*Othello
*Conquest of the Crystal Palace
*Metal Storm
*Wild Guns
*Ardy Lightfoot
*Goof Troop
*Ignition Factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pinocchio
*Dancing With The Stars


----------



## Johnatton (Jan 6, 2008)

An Untitled Story for the computer.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

Little big Adventures/ Twinsen's Odyssey. 

Curse Activision for terrible Marketing.


----------



## madmk (Jan 6, 2008)

The Lost Vikings, good call sir! Brilliant game.

I'll raise you B.O.B. on the SNES. Maybe its not that rare though.


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 6, 2008)

There is a cool NES game called kick Master. You play a guy that kicks a lot. Here he is kicking a skeleton.







it has leveling up, and it's frickin' rules. emulate it now!

Also, E.V.O., which i mentioned in the sequel thread, for SNES. I don't think a lot of people know that one.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Wild Guns



Me and my friend play that game sometimes. It's pretty neat.


----------



## awesomer (Jan 13, 2008)

Solomon's Key for NES was one of my all time favourite games and nobody has even heard of it.. :/


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2008)

one game I'll mention is Rival Schools on the ps1 and dreamcast. Awsome beat-em-up from capcom.

I've also heard that Global Defence Force is a really good budget title for the ps2. Never played it mind but I probably will at some point.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 13, 2008)

*Snoopy and The Red Baron (Atari 2600)*
My favorite game on the Atari 2600.. love how your "plane" gets full of holes when getting hit..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Power Instinct - Matrimelee (Neo Geo)*
I only played this on an emulator.. but it's the best fighting games for the Neo Geo made after SNK went down.. the backgrounds have all synchronized songs! it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Animaniacs (Genesis)*
The Genesis version of this game was great, a platformer with some smart puzzles, reminded me of the Lost Vikings, each Warner brother has a ability.. I loved it when I was a kid.. I remember the SNES version being just a generic platformer.. :/

And I played a lot of Lost Vikings on the Genesis and Twinsen's Oddisey on the PC.. brilliant game!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hachiemon *(GBA)
- Interesting little platformer with awesome gameplay mechanics.

*Oni *(PC)
- I loved this game. Anime style action beat-em-up type game... Great for its time.

*Super Fantasy Zone *(Mega Drive)
- A fantastic but bloody hard side-scrolling shooter with upgradable weapons. Japan and Europe only, it never saw a US release.

*Bubble & Squeak *(Mega Drive)
- Great little puzzle game ported from the Amiga. Ok the characters blatantly ripped off Calvin & Hobbes but the game was awesome with some interesting levels and music.

*Urban Chaos* (PSX)
- Awesome 3D action game that reminds me of an early 3D GTA. Great for its time but aged terribly.


----------



## test84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Beyond Good & Evil.
Little Big Adventure.
Fallout 2.


----------



## Nero (Jan 13, 2008)

Pirates of the Dark Water.

Effing good Beat'em Up. I used to play it with my bro all the time.

~Nero


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Frequency *(PSX)*
> Half-Life *(PS2)*


Are you joking? Half-Life is a _very_ successful and well-known game!


----------



## Urza (Jan 13, 2008)

Could have sworn I already posted.

My vote is for the Touhou series for PC. Perfect Cherry Blossom is the best curtain shooter ever made.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 5 2008, 10:25 PM)]Oh man, I remember Mickey Mania, the crossing over of Mickey movies into the levels was sweet. Was the last level the _Prince and the Pauper_ one? I remember that I always got to that level and just ended up getting pwned...



Yeah, Mickey Mania was pretty good.  Dang hard without Game Genie codes, but good.  A while ago I attempted to get the game to run in one of the two SNES emulators for the GBA.  I ended up failing, then someone else came up with a patch to get it to load.  I then went through the whole game and speedhacked the heck out of it, though it still only runs at about 50%.  Of course, on the DS it runs full-speed all the time anyway, so it was pretty pointless, but I had fun all the same.  The only issue with emulating it on the DS is that the Moose Chase sequence doesn't work right.  In SnezziDS it's playable, but in SNEmulDS I think you get a black screen entirely.  Yay for built-in level select cheats!


----------



## T-hug (Jan 14, 2008)

Ninja Commando!  I used to play this game for hours and hours on the Atari 800XL:




I suspect a lot of members won't have heard of this game let alone played it purely because of it's age and format but it's easy to emu and well worth a look in if you can be bothered!
The screen doesn't do it justice the game is very smooth and very fluid!


----------



## 754boy (Jan 14, 2008)

Some of my favorites are:
Crusader No Remorse/ Regret (PC)- These games kicked ass back in the day before 3D graphics were popular.
Syndicate (PC)
Solar Jetman (NES)
Wario Land (VB)
Vertical Force (VB)
Top Rank Tennis (GB)- God this tennis game was good!!
Mission Impossible (GBC)- Turned GBC into PDA and a universal remote. The game was pretty fun too.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 14, 2008)

Miner 2049er (Atari 400 & 800 computers)

The Lost Vikings (PC, various platforms) - looks like it's played by many though

Killer Instinct 3 (arcade)


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Some of my favorites are:
> Crusader No Remorse/ Regret (PC)- These games kicked ass back in the day before 3D graphics were popular.
> Syndicate (PC)
> Solar Jetman (NES)
> ...



Aw man. You're lucky. I never got a chance to play VB Wario Land. Though I must agree that Vertical Force is an awesome game.


----------



## PBC (Jan 14, 2008)

Jump Joe =) on 5 1/2 floppy
Number Crunchers! also on 5 1/2

X-wing/Tie fighter flight sims. 

Full throttle (I know this was popular...)
Coolspot (Sega)
...wish i had better memory. =)


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Touhou series for PC.


That is definitely NOT unknown. But still a great series.

And my favorite is Imperishable Night.


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 14, 2008)

seiken densetsu 3 for snes? or secret of mana 2, im sure one of you has played it before. god it was amazing






also, no one seems to play garou: mark of the wolves


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Wurm, Rescue: The Embassy Mission, and Princess Tomato...all for NES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




umm...Survivial Kids, Robopon and Warlocked for the GBC...


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 14, 2008)

I recommend *Solstice* for the nes:






Just dug up my NES console and really enjoyed playing this game after all these years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also the music is really nice, just give it a try.

And also *Tiny Toon 2* for the nes is a great game:


----------



## juancarlos234 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mario Picross (GB)

I'm pretty sure everyone has played Picross DS/  But I'm the only person I know who ever picked up this gem for the Gameboy

It even beats PDS in one aspect, it doesn't have the godawful zoom.

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (PS)

One of the best 2D fighters I've ever played.  Yet, again, nobody I know has played it.  Although it's apparently pretty popular in the US< so I'm guessing you lot have probably played it...


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (PS)
> 
> One of the best 2D fighters I've ever played.Â Yet, again, nobody I know has played it.Â Although it's apparently pretty popular in the US< so I'm guessing you lot have probably played it...


Hell. Fucking. Yes. Me and my friends play this all the damn time (Well, we play the CPS-3 version on an emulator on my PC, but stilll, same game more or less), it is freaking awesome. Even more so if you've read the series.

My favorite characters are Jotaro and Rubber Soul (lol so cheap).


----------



## juancarlos234 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've played it, unfortunately I've moved on from the PS days.

D'bo vs D'Bo is legendary.

I got pretty far in the manga, but my PC crashed.  All my data gone, haven't had the heart to start reading it again.  Maybe one day...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 15, 2008)

Garfield's Nightmare (DS)
Powerpuff Girls Mojo Jojo-a-Go-Go (GBA)


----------



## TheStump (Jan 15, 2008)

NES- *Ufouria*


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone (GBC)

Very fun RPG.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 15, 2008)

I forgot about "Gimmick" for the Famicom. (It was only in Japan, hence the term Famicom)


----------



## lagman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> ...
> *
> Killer Instinct 3 (arcade)
> *
> ...



Yes! The first Tiny Toons' games for the NES is also good, so is the SNES one..even the Wacky Sports one is kinda nice


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone (GBC)
> 
> Very fun RPG.


Second. Neat games. Wish they made more in that style.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Ninja Commando!Â I used to play this game for hours and hours on the Atari 800XL:


A fellow Atari 800 owner!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another Atari classic (proof that "gameplay versus graphics" was an issue even then): 

Wizard of Wor! 






Slightly prettier on the C64: 







Great game


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And also *Tiny Toon 2* for the nes is a great game:
> ...




The Sega Genesis also had a nice Tiny Toons game.. Konami had the rights to make Tiny Toons games back then.. most cartoon based Konami games were good (like the Animaniacs game I mentioned).. good times.. nowadays, most cartoon licenses go to studios that care only for the profit


----------



## Cyan (Jan 16, 2008)

*Virus (Amiga)*
it was a 3D game were you moved a little round shaped ship with the mouse.






*koi ha balance - battle of lovers (Snes - Satellaview)*
A board game like Mario Party. in Japanese only, but really funny.


There are other games, but I don't remember right now.


----------



## xflash (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Also, E.V.O., which i mentioned in the sequel thread, for SNES. I don't think a lot of people know that one.


indeed, i playd it on my xbox, my pc, my ds and my psp that game is so damn good kinda like spore's ancestor


----------



## Samutz (Jan 16, 2008)

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (GBA)*
Was the only Harry Potter game that I wanted to play through to 100%, collecting every single last collectible that you could collect.

*Marc Ecko's Getting Up: Contents Under Pressure (PS2)*
I played this a few months ago for the first time and loved it. It had some annoying glitches, but nothing that keeps you from completing the game.
The game's ending suggested the possibility of a sequel, but Marc Ecko said in an interview that the game didn't sell well enough to warrant one.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 16, 2008)

Realm of Impossibility (also known as Zombies) on the C64 was one of my favorite games.
Read the Wikipedia entry.






Your little guy (or guys if you're playing with a friend) moved around like he was insanely freaked out, so funny. Lots of M. C. Escher type worlds to traverse, and a simple spell system to confuse or freeze the zombies, and a protect spell to make you invincible for short times. Jumpy spiders, zombies, confusion and hectic mad dashes. Lots of fun, and worth the emulation to experience.


----------



## tamper1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rescue on Fractalus!
Labyrinth

Both on C64, both by Lucasfilm Games.


----------



## pasc (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I mentionded it before in the Hombrew Thread... but Takatis and UiD really made my time back when I was younger, I simple LOVED them !


----------



## diglett (Jan 16, 2008)

Moonbase Commander (PC)

A simple turn based strategy game with an artillery element.  Matches move very quickly by TBS standards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonbase_Commander


----------



## MaHe (Jan 16, 2008)

My first three games for Game Boy Pocket (my first console) were also gems (or maybe that's my biased opinion, but still, here they are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

Mickey's Dangerous Chase - a very good platformer, I enjoyed it at least as much as Super Mario Land
Lucky Luke - another good platformer, but I never finished this one
Maya the Bee and Her Friends - a platform puzzle game, worth a try


----------



## The Teej (Jan 16, 2008)

Bugs Bunny (GB)
James Bond Jr (GB)
Alien Storm (SMS)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> *Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (GBA)*
> Was the only Harry Potter game that I wanted to play through to 100%, collecting every single last collectible that you could collect.


Seconded


----------

